# Travel Advertising > Spa and Beauty >  Spa and Beauty

## elish_peter

Spa Beauty Retreat is an old cottage set within the beautifully matured gardens of the historical Spa wells. We welcome you to relax and unwind in our tranquil countryside retreat.  
We have a fantastic experienced team who specialise in all beauty and spa treatments. From waxing, tinting and spray tans to facials, manicures, pedicures. Body massage, body scrubs, body wraps and full day spa packages we have something for everybody to enjoy.Stocking Australian made natural and organic skin care, body care, make-up and top range aromatherapy oils our clients leave feeling beautiful.

----------


## ankita1234

The nurturing touch of a skilled therapist's hands on one's body has benefits that go beyond the realm of the physical.

----------


## davidsmith36

Spa Beauty Retreat is an old cabin set inside the wonderfully developed greenery enclosures of the verifiable Spa wells. We invite you to unwind and loosen up in our quiet wide open retreat. 
We have a phenomenal experienced group who have practical experience in all excellence and spa medicines. From waxing, tinting and shower tans to facials, nail treatments, pedicures. 
Body rub, body cleans, body wraps and entire day spa bundles we have something for everyone to enjoy.Stocking Australian made regular and natural healthy skin, body care, make-up and beat range fragrant healing oils our customers leave feeling excellent.

----------


## GerryWhitehead

keep it up

----------


## BenjaminPflaum

Spa and beauty treatments can help you focus on your well-being, helping you to relax and feel refreshed. There are many types of spa treatments available, from relaxing massages to facials and body treatments. You will also find ladies perfume in pakistan and this smell plays a significant role in attracting people around you. We offer special packages to make it easier for you to book your treatments at any time of the day or night.

----------

